# Re: [EVDL] Solor panels for EVs



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Solor panels for EVs*

I did a similar calculation here for a Geo Metro about a year ago. 
Basically, you'd need about the space of an 18-wheeler's flat bed to get 
enough energy to sustain the Geo at 50 MPH--and that's being generous 
with efficiency calculations.

Bill Dennis



> Neon John wrote:
> > On Tue, 01 Jul 2008 15:01:05 -0700, Morely Dotes <[email protected]>
> > wrote:
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Solor panels for EVs*

I have 16 Kyocera KC130 (130 watt) panels installed at my home in a
net-metering, grid-tie configuration. So far this summer, the panels just
about balance out what I use to charge my VW. I drive an average of 25 miles
per day ... Some days 45 miles and some 20. This winter, I'll be driving
less and of course, there will be less solar energy.

See: http://www.96-volt.com & http://www.RJRenergy.com

Roger Daisley
Pullman, WA

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Solor panels for EVs*

I crunched the numbers for a panel that could handle all of the power needs
for a car consuming 1000 watt hours per mile and there is a panel available
http://www.spectrolab.com/DataSheets/Panel/panels.pdf
that could do it in the length of a semi. The concept, to put it simply, is
a 20 foot car towing a 58 foot trailer. If anyone wants to make a guess on
how much those panels cost feel free. My best guess is LOTS!!! Maybe even
Ten Million? 212 square meters (1100 pounds) of satellite grade panels
aren't going to be cheap!

But to say it is impossible is a stretch just impractical at this time
(unless Boeing sponsors me). More details to follow but due to my vacation
it will probably be next week.

-----Original Message-----
From: Roger Daisley [mailto:[email protected]]
Sent: Tuesday, July 01, 2008 10:08 PM
To: 'Electric Vehicle Discussion List'
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Solor panels for EVs


I have 16 Kyocera KC130 (130 watt) panels installed at my home in a
net-metering, grid-tie configuration. So far this summer, the panels just
about balance out what I use to charge my VW. I drive an average of 25 miles
per day ... Some days 45 miles and some 20. This winter, I'll be driving
less and of course, there will be less solar energy.

See: http://www.96-volt.com & http://www.RJRenergy.com

Roger Daisley
Pullman, WA

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Solor panels for EVs*

Found something I missed a few minutes ago
http://www.spectrolab.com/DataSheets/PV/PV_NM_TASC_ITJ.pdf
http://www.spectrolab.com/prd/terres/tasc-main.htm#data
250 dollars for 100 cells. Based on the 1000watt hour per mile assumption
it would only cost 2.8 million dollars. If anyone on this mailing list is
willing to pay 4 million bucks to have a car with range only limited to
sunlight I would bet it can be done right now.

The 1000 watt hour per mile assumption is that the car only needs 500watt
hours per mile to operate at 60 mph on the flat highway and the rest would
recharge the battery from the early morning driving so the evening driving
will be started with a full pack again. The other assumption is it can be
plugged in over night so the next morning you start with a fresh pack. I
havent' tried to optimize this design in any way yet. Just trying to
discover if the solar tech available remotely supported this. And for those
keeping score at home those cells are 26.9%.
Good night
Jeff

-----Original Message-----
From: Jeff Miller [mailto:[email protected]]
Sent: Tuesday, July 01, 2008 11:32 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Solor panels for EVs


I crunched the numbers for a panel that could handle all of the power needs
for a car consuming 1000 watt hours per mile and there is a panel available
http://www.spectrolab.com/DataSheets/Panel/panels.pdf
that could do it in the length of a semi. The concept, to put it simply, is
a 20 foot car towing a 58 foot trailer. If anyone wants to make a guess on
how much those panels cost feel free. My best guess is LOTS!!! Maybe even
Ten Million? 212 square meters (1100 pounds) of satellite grade panels
aren't going to be cheap!

But to say it is impossible is a stretch just impractical at this time
(unless Boeing sponsors me). More details to follow but due to my vacation
it will probably be next week.

-----Original Message-----
From: Roger Daisley [mailto:[email protected]]
Sent: Tuesday, July 01, 2008 10:08 PM
To: 'Electric Vehicle Discussion List'
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Solor panels for EVs


I have 16 Kyocera KC130 (130 watt) panels installed at my home in a
net-metering, grid-tie configuration. So far this summer, the panels just
about balance out what I use to charge my VW. I drive an average of 25 miles
per day ... Some days 45 miles and some 20. This winter, I'll be driving
less and of course, there will be less solar energy.

See: http://www.96-volt.com & http://www.RJRenergy.com

Roger Daisley
Pullman, WA

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Solor panels for EVs*



> Jeff Miller wrote:
> > Found something I missed a few minutes ago
> > http://www.spectrolab.com/DataSheets/PV/PV_NM_TASC_ITJ.pdf
> > http://www.spectrolab.com/prd/terres/tasc-main.htm#data
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Solor panels for EVs*



> Morely Dotes wrote:
> > Assume you can get 20 square meters of panels, operating at 100%
> > efficiency (both assumptions are totally nuts)... At noon on a
> > perfect day at exactly midsummer at the equator, you can get
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Solor panels for EVs*

If nobody but Bill Gates could afford to try it, then for all practical
purposes, it IS impossible.

let's not waste any more bandwidth on useless data.

> Found something I missed a few minutes ago
> http://www.spectrolab.com/DataSheets/PV/PV_NM_TASC_ITJ.pdf
> http://www.spectrolab.com/prd/terres/tasc-main.htm#data
> 250 dollars for 100 cells. Based on the 1000watt hour per mile assumption
> it would only cost 2.8 million dollars. If anyone on this mailing list is
> willing to pay 4 million bucks to have a car with range only limited to
> sunlight I would bet it can be done right now.
>

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Solor panels for EVs*

----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Peter VanDerWal" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>; "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" 
<[email protected]>
Sent: Wednesday, July 02, 2008 3:34 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Solor panels for EVs


> If nobody but Bill Gates could afford to try it, then for all practical
> purposes, it IS impossible.
>
> let's not waste any more bandwidth on useless data.

Hi EVerybody;

Yeah! Gotta good point, though. I get THAT question EVery day. "Can't 
you cover yur car with solar display panels and drive forever?" Well, I get 
that alot more than the genny on the FRONT wheel gig, nowadaze. We are 
making progress with US-ian Sheeple? I just tell them to cover the 2 car 
garage, sell the HOUSE to pay for it, though.I know folks in CA, DO drive 
oil free so it's not completely out of the question.Hi Doug Korthoff! I know 
HE does. But for the rest of us? Hell! With 21 cents a KWH it looks better 
all the time and it IS sunny today?

Think we gotta concentrate on better purpose-built EV's like Sunrise and 
Freedom?Hoping to get away from Led Sleds. Gotta go down to 78 volts to be 
street legal, and BELOW GVW in CT! FEH!

Seeya

Bob
>
>> Found something I missed a few minutes ago
>> http://www.spectrolab.com/DataSheets/PV/PV_NM_TASC_ITJ.pdf
>> http://www.spectrolab.com/prd/terres/tasc-main.htm#data
>> 250 dollars for 100 cells. Based on the 1000watt hour per mile 
>> assumption
>> it would only cost 2.8 million dollars. If anyone on this mailing list 
>> is
>> willing to pay 4 million bucks to have a car with range only limited to
>> sunlight I would bet it can be done right now.
>>
>
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Solor panels for EVs*

If it was me I would tell them that to completely power the car via solar
you just need a car that is longer than a football field and costs a
million dollars or a car that is the same length as a semi and costs 2.8
million dollars, their choice. Alternately they can limit their driving
to one mile a day at which point they might as well walk. From a GVWR
standpoint you could actually use a trailer with batteries. You would
lose rolling resistance in that trade off but it might make sense in
special cases.

>
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: "Peter VanDerWal" <[email protected]>
> To: <[email protected]>; "Electric Vehicle Discussion List"
> <[email protected]>
> Sent: Wednesday, July 02, 2008 3:34 AM
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Solor panels for EVs
>
>
>> If nobody but Bill Gates could afford to try it, then for all practical
>> purposes, it IS impossible.
>>
>> let's not waste any more bandwidth on useless data.
>
> Hi EVerybody;
>
> Yeah! Gotta good point, though. I get THAT question EVery day. "Can't
> you cover yur car with solar display panels and drive forever?" Well, I
> get
> that alot more than the genny on the FRONT wheel gig, nowadaze. We are
> making progress with US-ian Sheeple? I just tell them to cover the 2 car
> garage, sell the HOUSE to pay for it, though.I know folks in CA, DO drive
> oil free so it's not completely out of the question.Hi Doug Korthoff! I
> know
> HE does. But for the rest of us? Hell! With 21 cents a KWH it looks
> better
> all the time and it IS sunny today?
>
> Think we gotta concentrate on better purpose-built EV's like Sunrise
> and
> Freedom?Hoping to get away from Led Sleds. Gotta go down to 78 volts to be
> street legal, and BELOW GVW in CT! FEH!
>
> Seeya
>
> Bob
>>
>>> Found something I missed a few minutes ago
>>> http://www.spectrolab.com/DataSheets/PV/PV_NM_TASC_ITJ.pdf
>>> http://www.spectrolab.com/prd/terres/tasc-main.htm#data
>>> 250 dollars for 100 cells. Based on the 1000watt hour per mile
>>> assumption
>>> it would only cost 2.8 million dollars. If anyone on this mailing list
>>> is
>>> willing to pay 4 million bucks to have a car with range only limited to
>>> sunlight I would bet it can be done right now.
>>>
>>
>> _______________________________________________
>> For subscription options, see
>> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Solor panels for EVs*

Alternatively, you could build an ultra-efficient sub-1000 pound solar
car like the solar racers have been doing for 20 years. These get
enough energy from the sun to travel hundreds of miles per day.

With a small, lightweight vehicle, solar cells cost less than $15,000
and Lithium batteries cost under $4,000. The only other big costs are
composites for the body and the motor/controller. You could probably
do it for under $50,000 if you were trying to make transportation
instead of win a race.

Of course, you're better off taking the same small, lightweight
vehicle and leaving the solar cells on the roof of your garage. The
vehicle can be more aerodynamic and weigh less without the solar
cells, using less energy.

Because any competitive solar racer is under 50 Wh/mile, $4,000 of
Lithium will give you hundreds of miles of range.

-Morgan LaMoore



> <[email protected]> wrote:
> > If it was me I would tell them that to completely power the car via solar
> > you just need a car that is longer than a football field and costs a
> > million dollars or a car that is the same length as a semi and costs 2.8
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Solor panels for EVs*

The ~6 foot wide by ~20 foot long ~$100,000 PV array on a solar car 
generates about 1600 watts (2 HP) at high noon.

Two HP would push an EV that you could actually use to commute about 
5 or 6 miles per hour, but the useable surface of a practical 
commuter car is only about 6 by10 feet, so that would drop down to 
about 2 or 3 miles per hour. Thus, a cloudless day in the sun would 
get you about 20 miles, (at best with a $50,000 array, less with 
cheaper cells, of course.)

>>> EV investors tip #27 <<<<

If there are solar cells on the prototype EV, put your checkbook away.

Bill Dube'

At 02:15 PM 7/2/2008, you wrote:
>Alternatively, you could build an ultra-efficient sub-1000 pound solar
>car like the solar racers have been doing for 20 years. These get
>enough energy from the sun to travel hundreds of miles per day.
>
>With a small, lightweight vehicle, solar cells cost less than $15,000
>and Lithium batteries cost under $4,000. The only other big costs are
>composites for the body and the motor/controller. You could probably
>do it for under $50,000 if you were trying to make transportation
>instead of win a race.
>
>Of course, you're better off taking the same small, lightweight
>vehicle and leaving the solar cells on the roof of your garage. The
>vehicle can be more aerodynamic and weigh less without the solar
>cells, using less energy.
>
>Because any competitive solar racer is under 50 Wh/mile, $4,000 of
>Lithium will give you hundreds of miles of range.
>
>-Morgan LaMoore
>
>


> <[email protected]> wrote:
> > > If it was me I would tell them that to completely power the car via solar
> > > you just need a car that is longer than a football field and costs a
> > > million dollars or a car that is the same length as a semi and costs 2.8
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Solor panels for EVs*

Sure, the array will cost $200,000 to $500,000 if you're using the
Gallium Arsenide cells, but those are only used on satelites and solar
race teams who have lots of money to burn. Many solar teams use
silicon solar cells that are much more affordable.

My team's car is only 16 feet long (and not 100% covered in solar
cells), and we spent less than $15,000 on solar cells and less than
$4,000 on batteries. We get enough energy from sunlight to drive
hundreds of miles per day (and we'll prove it in a few weeks when we
race from Texas to Canada).

What do you mean by a "practical commuter car"? Yes, any conversion
will be useless on solar energy. It will only work in a purpose-build,
ultra-efficient vehicle.

Why couldn't you modify a solar racer for regular driving, though? You
can already get in and out by yourself with my team's newest car. You
could make the body slightly taller to leave room for a padded seat,
and the area behind the driver could be turned into a nice storage
space for your briefcase or groceries. Add cupholders, a radio,
ventilation fans, a heater, and I think you'd be good to go.

What else do you need for a single-person commuter?

I'm not saying we should all be driving these to work; I just think
there's a big difference between a $100,000 solar array that lets you
go 6 miles an hour and the reality of a $15,000 solar array that lets
you go 55 miles per hour (in a specially designed vehicle).

-Morgan LaMoore



> Bill Dube <[email protected]> wrote:
> > The ~6 foot wide by ~20 foot long ~$100,000 PV array on a solar car
> > generates about 1600 watts (2 HP) at high noon.
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Solor panels for EVs*

When you make the vehicle taller, you need more power to go the same speed
(larger frontal area)

The you have to make it sturdier so that it will last for years worth of
daily commuting rather than a weeks worth of racing. That adds weight,
and increases your power requirements.

Ditto on the tires. Most solar racers use super LRR tires that only last
a couple thousand miles and aren't available to consumers anyway.

Once you convert a solar racer into a practical daily commuter, it becomes
much more expensive and less efficient.
And we haven't even addressed more than one person or groceries.

At least that's my take on it.


> Sure, the array will cost $200,000 to $500,000 if you're using the
> Gallium Arsenide cells, but those are only used on satelites and solar
> race teams who have lots of money to burn. Many solar teams use
> silicon solar cells that are much more affordable.
>
> My team's car is only 16 feet long (and not 100% covered in solar
> cells), and we spent less than $15,000 on solar cells and less than
> $4,000 on batteries. We get enough energy from sunlight to drive
> hundreds of miles per day (and we'll prove it in a few weeks when we
> race from Texas to Canada).
>
> What do you mean by a "practical commuter car"? Yes, any conversion
> will be useless on solar energy. It will only work in a purpose-build,
> ultra-efficient vehicle.
>
> Why couldn't you modify a solar racer for regular driving, though? You
> can already get in and out by yourself with my team's newest car. You
> could make the body slightly taller to leave room for a padded seat,
> and the area behind the driver could be turned into a nice storage
> space for your briefcase or groceries. Add cupholders, a radio,
> ventilation fans, a heater, and I think you'd be good to go.
>
> What else do you need for a single-person commuter?
>
> I'm not saying we should all be driving these to work; I just think
> there's a big difference between a $100,000 solar array that lets you
> go 6 miles an hour and the reality of a $15,000 solar array that lets
> you go 55 miles per hour (in a specially designed vehicle).
>
> -Morgan LaMoore
>
>


> Bill Dube <[email protected]> wrote:
> >> The ~6 foot wide by ~20 foot long ~$100,000 PV array on a solar car
> >> generates about 1600 watts (2 HP) at high noon.
> >>
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Solor panels for EVs*

> >>> EV investors tip #27 <<<<
>
> If there are solar cells on the prototype EV, put your checkbook away.

Unless they are being used like the ones on the Aptera. They run a fan
to keep the cabin cooler when in the sun.

-- 
David D. Nelson

http://evalbum.com/1328

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Solor panels for EVs*

Every vehicle design is a series of compromises. While it is 
obviously "possible" to build a solar powered car, it isn't 
"practical" to do so for a consumer product. Your plug-in electricity 
costs over the life span of the vehicle will be far less than the 
cost of the array. This is especially true for a motor vehicle that 
will only survive for an average of 12 years on the road. (Rust, 
accidents, etc.)

The harsh reality of economics also limits just how "ultra efficient" 
a practical EV passenger car can be. The added cost of the efficiency 
improvements will have to pay off in 12 years of use or sooner. For 
example, the added cost of the silver motor wiring will never be 
recouped on the electric bill.

The drag scales with the thickness of the body, (frontal area) so 
that if you make the car tall enough for a person to sit in a 
"standard" upright position, the HP requirement goes up significantly.

For a person to sit up in the normal passenger car position we are 
all accustomed to, you would probably have to make the solar car 
about three or four times thicker than they typically are. This would 
bring you up to close to the 150 to 200 W-hr/mile energy consumption 
typical for electric-powered passenger cars. (Remember, you must 
retain the full width to maintain the solar array area needed.)

As the drag of the car increases, the cost of the array for a given 
range increases. Consumers will then select the much less expensive 
"plug-in" brand/model EV to purchase.

If you keep the car thin and the drag low, typical consumers will 
select the "plug-in" brand because it is more comfortable to drive.


>For EVs to make a difference, ordinary people have to _want_ to buy them.
>
>Bill Dube'

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Solor panels for EVs*

Morgan
Does your team have pictures posted? Will your team release the drawings so
we could build one if we wanted? I would love to try building my own in
that size class to learn on and save serious money in the mean time while I
develop the replacement for my minivan.
Jeff

-----Original Message-----
From: Morgan LaMoore [mailto:[email protected]]
Sent: Wednesday, July 02, 2008 4:17 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Solor panels for EVs


Sure, the array will cost $200,000 to $500,000 if you're using the
Gallium Arsenide cells, but those are only used on satelites and solar
race teams who have lots of money to burn. Many solar teams use
silicon solar cells that are much more affordable.

My team's car is only 16 feet long (and not 100% covered in solar
cells), and we spent less than $15,000 on solar cells and less than
$4,000 on batteries. We get enough energy from sunlight to drive
hundreds of miles per day (and we'll prove it in a few weeks when we
race from Texas to Canada).

What do you mean by a "practical commuter car"? Yes, any conversion
will be useless on solar energy. It will only work in a purpose-build,
ultra-efficient vehicle.

Why couldn't you modify a solar racer for regular driving, though? You
can already get in and out by yourself with my team's newest car. You
could make the body slightly taller to leave room for a padded seat,
and the area behind the driver could be turned into a nice storage
space for your briefcase or groceries. Add cupholders, a radio,
ventilation fans, a heater, and I think you'd be good to go.

What else do you need for a single-person commuter?

I'm not saying we should all be driving these to work; I just think
there's a big difference between a $100,000 solar array that lets you
go 6 miles an hour and the reality of a $15,000 solar array that lets
you go 55 miles per hour (in a specially designed vehicle).

-Morgan LaMoore



> Bill Dube <[email protected]> wrote:
> > The ~6 foot wide by ~20 foot long ~$100,000 PV array on a solar car
> > generates about 1600 watts (2 HP) at high noon.
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Solor panels for EVs*

Here's our website, with photos:

http://www.svp.umn.edu/news_photos.php

If you compare the 2005 photos with the newer ones, you can see that
the driver was laying down in the old car, while he sits upright in
the new car.

I wouldn't recommend just copying a university's car. We didn't design
for cost at all, and the process we used is extremely labor-intensive.
We built a one-use mold that has since been disposed of, and we used
Northwest Airlines' composite shop for most of the labor. On top of
that, there's tens of thousands of hours of student labor invested in
the one car. For personal transportation, you need to have very
different priorities in the design phase.

If you want a lightweight composite car, I'd recommend something like
the Sunrise project. That's actually being designed to be affordably
manufactured in low-to-moderate quantities, making it much more
practical. Yes, it's too big to run on solar panels, but buying a
Sunrise and 15 years worth of electricity will likely be cheaper than
buying/building a solar car.

-Morgan LaMoore



> Jeff Miller <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Morgan
> > Does your team have pictures posted? Will your team release the drawings so
> > we could build one if we wanted? I would love to try building my own in
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Solor panels for EVs*

Go Bears! Cal Sol...



> Morgan LaMoore <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Here's our website, with photos:
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Solor panels for EVs*

>
> If it was me I would tell them that to completely power the car via solar
> you just need a car that is longer than a football field and costs a
> million dollars or a car that is the same length as a semi and costs 2.8
> million dollars, their choice. Alternately they can limit their driving
> to one mile a day at which point they might as well walk. From a GVWR
> standpoint you could actually use a trailer with batteries. You would
> lose rolling resistance in that trade off but it might make sense in
> special cases.

I tell them you can pull a trailer full of them and get a little extra
range or just put them on the roof at home and maybe get the state to
pay for 1/2 of them.

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Solor panels for EVs*

IMHO: Forget about a "solar powered car," as such. Simply build a normal EV
and leave your solar panels at home. Drive your EV, then recharge your car
from the solar panels when you are home i.e., a "solar powered car."

That's what I have done and it didn't cost a million dollars or a car the
length of a football field. It's simply a VW Cabriolet that goes 65+ MPH and
will cover 50-miles at a reasonable speed ... And it's FUN to drive. I think
I'd have a hard time making it through McDonald's drive-thru for an ice
cream cone with a the 100-yard long car ... Plus it might be shaded and I'd
never get it out of the drive-thru.

<smile>

Roger Daisley
Pullman, WA
http://RJRenergy.blogspot.com

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Solor panels for EVs*

> Date: Wed, 2 Jul 2008 17:16:37 -0500
> From: "Morgan LaMoore" <[email protected]>
> 
> What do you mean by a "practical commuter car"? Yes, any conversion
> will be useless on solar energy. It will only work in a purpose-build,
> ultra-efficient vehicle.

1. A range of 30 to 40 miles per charge at 55 to 60 mph on public 
highways with hills.
2. Capability of carrying a little cargo, such as a notebook PC and a 
box of parts to build a desktop PC.

> Why couldn't you modify a solar racer for regular driving, though?

I think the above two requirements pretty much eliminate solar racers.


_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Solor panels for EVs*

>>1. A range of 30 to 40 miles per charge at 55 to 60 mph on public 
>>highways with hills.
>>2. Capability of carrying a little cargo, such as a notebook PC and a 
>>box of parts to build a desktop PC.
>I think the above two requirements pretty much eliminate solar racers.

I saw a solar car on the highway between Calgary and Edmonton, Alberta,
just yesterday. There looked to be only enough room for the driver, and
he/she was lying down. I don't know how fast it was going, but it looked
to be somewhere around 70 or more km/h. It was purpose-built for sure,
and it looked more like a flying saucer with three wheels than a car.

-Dale

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Solor panels for EVs*



> Dale Ulan wrote:
> > I saw a solar car on the highway between Calgary and Edmonton,
> > Alberta, just yesterday. There looked to be only enough room for the
> > driver, and he/she was lying down. I don't know how fast it was
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Solor panels for EVs*

But Lee, =


I need all-wheel drive. I need to be 10' off of the ground. I need it to se=
at 7. I need a DVD player and 15 cup holders, dual climate control, etc, et=
c, etc.
_____________________________


Message: 29
Date: Fri, 04 Jul 2008 12:26:36 -0500
From: Lee Hart =

Subject: Re: [EVDL] Solor panels for EVs
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List =

Message-ID: =

Content-Type: text/plain; charset=3DISO-8859-1; format=3Dflowed

(snip)
It will be difficult; but doesn't seem like a hopeless design task.



________________________________

Rich A.
Maryland
http://www.austinev.org/evalbum/371.html
http://patriotfuel.blogspot.com/




_________________________________________________________________
It=92s a talkathon =96 but it=92s not just talk.
http://www.imtalkathon.com/?source=3DEML_WLH_Talkathon_JustTalk

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Solor panels for EVs*



> On 4 Jul 2008 at 16:17, Richard Acuti wrote:
> 
> > I need all-wheel drive. I need to be 10' off of the ground. ...
> 
> ...


----------

